# Imperial, Metric, and US Conversions



## jasonr (Mar 5, 2005)

Is a fl oz a volume or mass measurement?


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 5, 2005)

jasonr said:
			
		

> Is a fl oz a volume or mass measurement?


Strictly speaking a fluid oz is a measure of *volume*

Fortunately  one fluid oz water (measured by either the US or British Imperial system) is basically equal to one oz by weight.  

Liquids with a similar density to water, such as milk, also conform to the conversion that 1 fluid oz (volume) = 1 oz (weight).

If, however, you're measuring a heavier liquid (such as honey), this "equality" doesn''t hold.


----------

